# 2 needed to fill 3rd Coast Outfitters Duck Lease



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

A friend asked if I could post this for him. He needs two people to finish up a 6 person group on this lease with Third Coast Outfitters. If you are interested, call Brian at 281-686-5450 or email at [email protected]

He is working nights this week so leave a message or email with your number and he will call you back.


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Spots are filled. Thank you


----------

